# Hi



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi backatacha; got mice?


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, I am working on a website for them, but it's taking a while  I'll post it once I've finished. I've always wanted English mice though, but there don't seem to be any breeders near me. I only have one English but she's of poor type and would love to add more to my upcoming mousery. I'm in New York (USA). Do you know of any breeders I could get in touch with? Your mice are beautiful!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

There are quite a few breeders in the general area, though I suppose NY is a pretty big state. What kind of website are you working on?


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

My mousery website, Silver Cloud Mousery Iv'e decided to call it.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice name! and welcome


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------

